# Rockets Send Taylor To D-League, Will Sign Conroy



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Rookie Jermaine Taylor, limited to just 17½ minutes this season, likely will be sent to the Rockets’ NBA Development League affiliate today, a move considered the next step in getting him ready to play with the Rockets, confirmed Gersson Rosas, the Rockets’ vice president of player personnel and Rio Grande Valley Vipers general manager.
> 
> The Rockets likely will sign Vipers point guard Will Conroy, their final cut in the preseason, to a 10-day contract Friday.
> 
> ...


And Landry got fined.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

In the few minutes I have seen him play, the kid wasn't all the bad. I am glad he's going to get some court time and develop some.


----------

